# Anyone Work For LPS or Cyprexx???



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I was working through a local company here in NJ completing work on LPS properties for the past year and a half. I was extremely happy with them because they took care of all the paperwork, so the lower fees were ok with me since when I got home I could spend time with my family, not planted in front of a computer. 

Since the beginning of grass cut season this year their timelines got to the point where it didn't make sense completing the work. Everything we received was due within 24-48 hours no matter what the work scope. I don't know if this was the company changing the dates or LPS making these dates so short, all I know is that I had to cut my losses and move on. I'm not sure how anyone in this business can work that way unless you only handle a few zip codes or have tons of crews. It got to a point where we weren't making any money and were unable to complete work for any other clients we received work from, so we put them at the back of the priority list. Last week was the last straw when we received nothing for an entire week, then Thursday even we received 5 work orders 2 due Friday and 3 due Saturday. Obviously they weren't anywhere near each other, so we threw in the towel. 

I'm all for working hard, but being forced to work weekends for no reason is not acceptable to me. We bust our @sses all week long sometimes sun up to sun down, don't we all deserve time with out families? Why if their offices are closed, should mine be open? Even the local company I was receiving the work from was closed on weekends. I've just had enough and although MCS is almost down there with Safeguard, at least we have a normal amount of time to complete the work.

So the question is does anyone else have this issue with them also?

I am currently in talks with Cyprexx to do rehabs for them, any suggestions on them also?


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

*Way back when*



madxtreme01 said:


> I was working through a local company here in NJ completing work on LPS properties for the past year and a half. I was extremely happy with them because they took care of all the paperwork, so the lower fees were ok with me since when I got home I could spend time with my family, not planted in front of a computer.
> 
> Since the beginning of grass cut season this year their timelines got to the point where it didn't make sense completing the work. Everything we received was due within 24-48 hours no matter what the work scope. I don't know if this was the company changing the dates or LPS making these dates so short, all I know is that I had to cut my losses and move on. I'm not sure how anyone in this business can work that way unless you only handle a few zip codes or have tons of crews. It got to a point where we weren't making any money and were unable to complete work for any other clients we received work from, so we put them at the back of the priority list. Last week was the last straw when we received nothing for an entire week, then Thursday even we received 5 work orders 2 due Friday and 3 due Saturday. Obviously they weren't anywhere near each other, so we threw in the towel.
> 
> ...


 
Many years ago Fidelity National Field Service (FNFS) was bought by LPS. Before this buy out FNFS was the best in the biz ! Not so much after LPS entered the picture. I become just a source for 2nd bids so after a few dozen it was time to bid farewell.
Same for Cyprexx . Until a few months ago I had been a Cyprexx vendor for over 8 years. Some very low allowables but due to " volume" a positive revenue generator. But they became a real source of not only ridiculous exspections but even lower allowables. But who knows, maybe both will treat you well !


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

The company that was subbing the work to you was either changing the due dates or waiting to send them to you closer to the due date. Most companies give a minimum of 3 days, unless it's a rush or something that requires you to meet someone at a property. Sometimes they will send work 7-10 days before it's due. The only work orders I ever get from any company due in 24-48 hours are the occasional rush order, or a damage report/securing work order after someone called in and reported a break in or damage to a neighbors property.

-Most regional companies don't have the awareness to cover their tracks when they change due dates, so it's pretty easy to find out if they are doing it.
Most don't realize when they directly send a WO from a national, it will have contact information for the rep at the national company, just call/email and ask for the correct due date.
-Some work orders actually have a due date listed in notes or instructions that regionals won't catch before they send it to you.
-And if you use PPW, check the email notifications, there is a good chance they have assigned you work in PPW, then changed the due dates after sending it. The email notification form PPW when the WO was assigned to you will have the real due date on it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I was working through a local company here in NJ completing work on LPS properties for the past year and a half. I was extremely happy with them because they took care of all the paperwork, so the lower fees were ok with me since when I got home I could spend time with my family, not planted in front of a computer.
> 
> Since the beginning of grass cut season this year their timelines got to the point where it didn't make sense completing the work. Everything we received was due within 24-48 hours no matter what the work scope. I don't know if this was the company changing the dates or LPS making these dates so short, all I know is that I had to cut my losses and move on. I'm not sure how anyone in this business can work that way unless you only handle a few zip codes or have tons of crews. It got to a point where we weren't making any money and were unable to complete work for any other clients we received work from, so we put them at the back of the priority list. Last week was the last straw when we received nothing for an entire week, then Thursday even we received 5 work orders 2 due Friday and 3 due Saturday. Obviously they weren't anywhere near each other, so we threw in the towel.
> 
> ...


I am direct with Servicelink ( LPS ), and they allow you to cut the grass one day before due date, and 2 days after. So, you have 4 days. On occasion you do get a rush order that needs done 24-48 hr rush.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Rehabs for cyprexx? I would love to see what they are paying for this service


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

allure9121 said:


> Rehabs for cyprexx? I would love to see what they are paying for this service



I haven't seen the numbers yet, but from the numbers that were told to me over the phone it seemed reasonable. They said $1.25sq ft for paint and $200 for a maid service that was basically a cleaning after the rehab was done to remove all of the dust that we create. More of a broom swept condition they said. Also all rehabs include a dewinterization. They said all utilities will be on also.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I haven't seen the numbers yet, but from the numbers that were told to me over the phone...


And I have a black unicorn that farts rainbows... I never trust ANYTHING over the phone. Send it to me in writing, or forget it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

G 3 said:


> And I have a black unicorn that farts rainbows... I never trust ANYTHING over the phone. Send it to me in writing, or forget it.



The PHONE tells no lies..LoL, Believing anything from the mouth of anyone that works for Cypress for the whole 2 months they are employed there is a joke. But good luck in your mighty adventure with them. But please let us know if they have changed over the last few years the curiosity is weighing heavy on me :vs_coffee: 

And as far as SL turn around time, just about everything they send me and I work direct is a rush. But that could be because of the area im in. I do know this that I don't see reductions in pay for late work or a lower score card .. but that's most likely do to the fact that i do what the regionals can't do. I do know this they have some stupid volume, it just never ends.

The work comes all hours of the night and weekend. Makes me want to drink, I like SL mostly because they never call me, just emails and if they do call big money is always involved. Can you fix this or that kinda stuff or how much will you charge us for this or that.

But one thing you don't want to do with SL is call them, its a never ending nightmare of transfers or that's not my department or DAMN YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS THAN I DO.:vs_whistle:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I haven't seen the numbers yet, but from the numbers that were told to me over the phone it seemed reasonable. They said $1.25sq ft for paint and $200 for a maid service that was basically a cleaning after the rehab was done to remove all of the dust that we create. More of a broom swept condition they said. Also all rehabs include a dewinterization. They said all utilities will be on also.


$1.25 /SF is not wall surface area, it is floor SF. That's a huge difference.  I'm guessing they are trying to get the SAMS vendors FNMA rehab work. $1.25/SF painting is break even, best case. Ask them how much wall paper removal is included in the price, I'm guessing the answer is either all of it, or 500 SF minimum. Another loosing proposition. Cyprexx sucks so bad, I'd say they are worse than most regionals.....


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I was thinking $1.25 was a good price for interior painting*



BRADSConst said:


> $1.25 /SF is not wall surface area, it is floor SF. That's a huge difference. I'm guessing they are trying to get the SAMS vendors FNMA rehab work. $1.25/SF painting is break even, best case. Ask them how much wall paper removal is included in the price, I'm guessing the answer is either all of it, or 500 SF minimum. Another loosing proposition. Cyprexx sucks so bad, I'd say they are worse than most regionals.....


had to be a mistake.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> had to be a mistake.


Yep. Broker lists it at a 1000 SF bungalow. You get $1250 to paint the entire shack. Two coats and remove the wall paper. Minor drywall patching included. Just rollin' in the dough :vs_OMG:. If you're really lucky, you might get an extra bone thrown if there are dark reds, oranges and blues that take three coats to cover. Ain't no money in that.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Yep. Broker lists it at a 1000 SF bungalow. You get $1250 to paint the entire shack. Two coats and remove the wall paper. Minor drywall patching included. Just rollin' in the dough :vs_OMG:. If you're really lucky, you might get an extra bone thrown if there are dark reds, oranges and blues that take three coats to cover. Ain't no money in that.


You forgot the other half of how lucky you can get if you get the house with vaulted ceilings & that if you buy the 5 gallon of the fnma approved promar trim paint it will go bad because after the first one you do you will never do another. - Disclosure if you did not use proper resperators while spraying you may have inhaled enough paint fumes to paint another one.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

It seems the poor old painters get no respect. I haven't found an estimating program yet that has a decent pricing structure. Xactimate comes in on a 2 coat faint at roughly $.50/SF. That is for wall space and/ceiling space plus masking & floor protection. 

Every bid from a Painter comes in at $.75. - $1.00 SF of wall or ceiling. 

I guess pricing/estimating software don't like painters BUT I have to say a real professional painter makes my painting look like a kids picture vs a Reimbrandt.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You can do OK at $.50. No removing paper or*



Wannabe said:


> It seems the poor old painters get no respect. I haven't found an estimating program yet that has a decent pricing structure. Xactimate comes in on a 2 coat faint at roughly $.50/SF. That is for wall space and/ceiling space plus masking & floor protection.
> 
> Every bid from a Painter comes in at $.75. - $1.00 SF of wall or ceiling.
> 
> I guess pricing/estimating software don't like painters BUT I have to say a real professional painter makes my painting look like a kids picture vs a Reimbrandt.


trim with that price, though.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> trim with that price, though.


Not normally. Estimate programs come in around $35 for window trim packs but just had a bid Sat at $125 each (18 Windows) plus paint/stain. Base and shoe is an additional charge for a seal and 1.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate bidding paint. Painting a bathroom or kitchen is not the same as painting say a living room. 

We really don't have a set price per sqft I kind of go on a job to job basis.


----------

